# Das Rentner und Pensionär Touren Thema



## on any sunday (19. August 2019)

Tach,

es wird gesagt, das Rentner und Pensionäre nie Zeit hätten, kann ich garnicht glauben. Deshalb dieses Thema, für kurzfristige Touren oder Kurzurlaube bei feinen Wetter, die der noch erwerbstätige Mensch nicht so spontan einplanen kann.  

Vielleicht hat der angesprochene Personenkreis dann auch Zeit und Lust.


----------



## on any sunday (19. August 2019)

Ich fang mal an.

Am Mittwoch fahre ich für eine Woche Richtung Osten, ins Erzgebirge, in die Nähe von Zschopau, zwecks Geländerad fahren. Geplant ist Camping am See, grosses Zelt vorhanden. Elektronische Navigationshilfen sind ausreichend gespeichert, vielleicht auch ein wenig Expedition durch die malerische Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2019)

Zschopautal bis Döbeln (Kriebsteinsperre), du kannst ja mal erkunden wie es trailmäßig zwischen Zschopau und Mittweida aussieht (eher mau denke ich). 
Hatte nicht @Falco neulich Fotos aus der Ecke um den Oberlauf der Zschopau gepostet mit schönen Felstrails?


----------



## on any sunday (20. August 2019)

Danke. Die meisten Touren sind um oder südlich von Zschopau. Da der Campinplatz nicht so zentral liegt, werde ich die Anfahrt sowieso mit dem Auto erledigen müssen.


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2019)

Wie zu erwarten schön da, nur mein GPS hatte sich verabschiedet, Planung für 2 Tage über den Haufen geworfen. Gar nicht so einfach einen preiswerten Ersatz in Chemnitz zu bekommen. Trotzdem "nette" Touren gefahren.

Ein paar Impressionen.

Auf dem Campingplatz und auf der Badewiese herrscht Ordnung.




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-068 by Michael, auf Flickr

Start über der Scharfenstein




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-001 by Michael, auf Flickr

Hoch über der Zschopau an Körperteilen vorbei




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-004 by Michael, auf Flickr

Über einige Steige




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-005 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-006 by Michael, auf Flickr

runter ins malerische Zschopau




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-007 by Michael, auf Flickr

wieder hoch




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-008 by Michael, auf Flickr

Eine Weile am Weier




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-010 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nich mehr weit




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-012 by Michael, auf Flickr

Bunte Zwerge




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-013 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wilde Männer




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-015 by Michael, auf Flickr

Zauberwald




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-016 by Michael, auf Flickr

Greifige Steine




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-018 by Michael, auf Flickr

Zweifelhafte Angebote




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-020 by Michael, auf Flickr

Zweifelsfreie Wochenendbeschäftigung der Eingeborenen




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-023 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nachwuchsförderung




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-035 by Michael, auf Flickr

Erzgebirge, alter Bergbau, aber neue leckere Gastronomie am Rande.




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-043 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-048 by Michael, auf Flickr

Alte Mahnmale




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-055 by Michael, auf Flickr

mit Blick ins Land




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-054 by Michael, auf Flickr

Spaßiger Rückweg zum Camping




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-057 by Michael, auf Flickr

Noch erfreulichere Pfade




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-060 by Michael, auf Flickr

führen zum passenden, in den Wald gebuddelten "Enduro" Strecke.




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-061 by Michael, auf Flickr

Am Schilderwald rechts




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-063 by Michael, auf Flickr

Schluchtenflitzer




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-064 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-065 by Michael, auf Flickr

Zur Abkühlung in den Schacht, was durchaus notwendig war




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-067 by Michael, auf Flickr

Und damit die Kultur nicht zu kurz kommt, ein Museumsbesuch zum Schluss




Schloss Augustusburg Motorrad Museum 2019-006 by Michael, auf Flickr




Schloss Augustusburg Motorrad Museum 2019-017 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (30. August 2019)

Am Montag geht es eine Woche in den Pfälzer Wald nach Dahn.


----------



## on any sunday (3. September 2019)

Neue Unterkunft gebaut






Alten Tisch benutzt.


----------



## on any sunday (5. September 2019)

Live nach dem Eyberg Trail, immer dieser Urlaubsstress, ach ne, Urlaub habe ich ja nicht mehr.


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2019)

Pfalz immer eine Reise wert. Der Campingplatz Neudahner Weiher liegt trailgünstig, hat einen "Naturpool" zum Ausschwimmen nach einem harten Tageswerk und das Restaurant gleichen Namens liefert die verlorenen Kalorien sehr lecker wieder zurück.


Am Ankunftstag noch ein wenig trailen über Salzwoog, vorbei an Tisch und Bett.




MTB Pfalz 2019-002 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-003 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nächster Tag bot viel Gegend, musste aber ein wenig mittels GPS trailig gepimpt werden.




MTB Pfalz 2019-004 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-007 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-008 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-005 by Michael, auf Flickr


Der *F*olgetag stand ganz im Zeichen des *F*, einem Wanderer und drei E-Bikes begegnet. Dank eines niederträchtigen Astes den ersten *F*aceplant auf dem Rad hingelegt, gut das der Boden dort nicht *F*els, sondern weicher, p*f*älzischer Sand war. Nach *f*antastischen *f*ierzig Kilometern war ich aber auch ganz schön *f*ertig.




MTB Pfalz 2019-009 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-011 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-014 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-016 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-017 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-018 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-019 by Michael, auf Flickr


Der nächste Morgen, oldschool Trails warten westlich von Dahn, mit Schlangen, Eybergen, Ruhesitzen und Aussichten.




MTB Pfalz 2019-028 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-022 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-024 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-023 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-025 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-027 by Michael, auf Flickr


Die geplante Frohn, Tour 12 Richtung Hauhenstein, noch etwas verbessert mit anderen Rindviechern, mit ungeplanten Trails durch Fällarbeiten und elektronischen Helferlein, Trialtrails und endlosen Trails.




MTB Pfalz 2019-029 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-030 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-033 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-034 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-035 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-037 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-038 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-039 by Michael, auf Flickr




MTB Pfalz 2019-042 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wieder schön in der Pfalz, obwohl in den fiesen Rampen manchmal der Wunsch nach etwas Unterstützung aufkam. Ne, solange ich noch ein gesundes Bein habe, kommt mir kein Motor ans Rad.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. September 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ne, solange ich noch ein gesundes Bein habe, kommt mir kein Motor ans Rad.


Gute Einstellung


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. September 2019)

Toller Bericht Micha  Ich war vor kurzem auch einige Tage in Dahn. Um Dahn fand ich es ganz nett aber mehr nicht, für mich war die Burgentour in den Nordvogesen das Highlight. Ansonsten find ich es bei in der Eifel umme Ecke im Mullerthal netter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt erst gesehen   und nachtürlich direkt aboniert. Dahner Felsenland war schon geil, kann man ruhig mal öfters hin...Hast Du schon in 2020 was geplant ?


----------



## on any sunday (15. Januar 2020)

Als Betroffener passt das ja auch. Fest geplant habe ich noch nichts, man ist ja relativ flexibel. Aber Pfalz als nächstes Ziel ist immer drin, Harz wäre auch mal wieder nett und im Erzgebirge sind noch Strecken offen, die ich im letzten Jahr aus Gründen auslassen musste.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juni 2020)

Go east old man.









						Kammweg Erzgebirge-Vogtland
					

Stimmt schon, es gibt Regionen, die sind bekannter und deren Fernwanderwege auch. Aber gerade das macht den Reiz ...




					www.outdooractive.com
				




Geplant ist der Erzgebirgs-Vogtland Kammweg. Wird kein Trail Fest, sind ja auch ca. 300 km. Dafür garantiert einsam und schöne Gegend.

Sollte so in 4 bis 5 Tagen locker zu machen kann. Übernachtungsmässig bin ich da von kleinem Übernachtungsgepäck für Wald Hütten bis zur richtigen, festen Unterkunft gegen harte Euro zu haben.

An-Abfahrt ist halt abhängig von den Teilnehmern, isch abe ga kein Auto.   

Wann das Unternehmen starten soll ist verhandelbar.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2020)

Gipfel Cappu auf dem Erzgebirgs Kamm, ich werde zu alt für den Scheiß.


----------



## on any sunday (14. Juli 2020)

Morgen ist Regen angesagt, noch schnell eine einfache Bleibe besorgt, obwohl habe ich heute eigentlich nicht verdient.




Erzgebirge täuscht nur Wattebällchen vor, es wird eher mit harten Steinen zurückgeworfen.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Juli 2020)

Dunkle Wolken in der geplanten Richtung erfordern vorzeitigen, heutigen Tourabruch. Blöd, bei 15 Grad läuft der olle Motor wieder ganz gut. Dunkle Hopfenkaltschale tröstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (17. Juli 2020)

Das sieht aber mehr nach Moppedtour aus .....


----------



## Deleted 124581 (17. Juli 2020)

@on any sunday 
Beeindruckt,die Bilderserie vom Erzgebirge erinnert mich an meine Eifel. 
Als Wessi ohne Ostkontakt hatten wir aber auch so gar keine Vorstellung jenseits des Antiimperialistischen Schutzwalls....
Scheint einen (Bike) Besuch wert zu sein.....


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juli 2020)

jokomen schrieb:


> Das sieht aber mehr nach Moppedtour aus .....



Die Moped Tour dazu ist schon 9 Jahre alt, allerdings mehr auf der tschechischen Seite. 









						Köln-Erzgebirge 2011
					

Motorradtour von Köln nach Dresden und zurück. 	 	Übers Bergisches Land, Sauerland, Rhön, Thüringer Wald, Vogtland ins Erzgebirge und auf den Spuren des Erzgebirgskammweg nach Dresden.




					www.flickr.com
				




Hätte das aber locker mit der KTM machen können, auf der Strecke so 10 Wanderer und ein Radler. 

Vernünftige Fotos folgen, mache die noch altmodisch mit Extragerät.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juli 2020)

Morgen geht es nach Hause, mit der Dampflok. 




Erzgebirge ist fast zu Ende, den kleinen Rest bis ins Vogtland kenne ich vom Stoneman und Wetter soll wieder feuchter werden.


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2020)

*Das Erzgebirge durchkämmen*

Dem obigen Aufruf folgte ja keiner, muss ich mich halt alleine in den Osten wagen.

Laut Wettervorhersage eine Woche lang Sonne über den erzigen Kämmen, na dann los. Am Pezeh schnell eine Fahrt mit der Deutschen Bahn gebucht. Denkste, merkwürdigerweise sind im gewünschten Zeitraum bzw. im Zug alle Fahrradplätze nicht mehr frei oder gerade ausgebucht. Wollen die mich veralbern?

Probiere es mit der Bahn App auf der mobilen Zelle und da hat schon der zweite Versuch Erfolg. Für 60 EUR bis nach Altenberg, also das im Erzgebirge, da kann man nicht meckern. Einziger Nachteil, Abfahrt 5 Uhr ab Köln HBF.

*1. E-Day:  Geising Sayda*




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-110 EK01 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Wecker klingelt um 4 Uhr. Aufstehen wenn es dunkel ist, schon lange nicht mehr gemacht, nicht empfehlenswert. Für das Unternehmen wurde ein alter Kamm gewählt, mein Tomac Cortez Haarteil, mit 2.1 Mythos Reifchen, 3fach Kettenblättern und Laufrädern in Kindergröße. Dafür leicht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-081 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ausgerüstet mit neumodischen Bikepackingausrüstung




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-057 by Michael, auf Flickr

zufällig von KTM, war halt das billigste. Darin wurde die Übernachtungsausrüstung verstaut.

Und als Navi das fette Montana, die Augen, das Alter.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-064 by Michael, auf Flickr

Für den Rest ein kleiner Rucksack.

Schnell schlaflos durch die Nacht geirrt, steht man dann früh morgens am Kölner Hauptbahnhof und besteigt das gewählte Verkehrsmittel. Dank Corona ist halt Maskenpflicht, ich habe eine gewählt, womit ich mich auch am Zielort im Zweifel tarnen kann. Außerdem mag ich keine Schlaufen um die Ohren.





Nach erschreckend unaufgeregter Fahrt, ist man so gegen 14 Uhr am Zielort.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-001 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ausstieg in Giesing, schliesslich ist dort der Start des Erzgebirgs-Vogtland Kammwegs, gepfuscht wird nicht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-002 by Michael, auf Flickr

Es soll der Giesingberg erklommen werden. Dieser vermittelt auch schnell, wie sich die restlichen Tage gestalten werden, Serpentinen kennen die Sachsen nicht, es wird schnell steil, ein wenig Schiebung ist immer drin, nicht Kinderwagen tauglich bedeutet, das sich lauter kleine Basaltblöckchen unvorteilhaft über den Weg verteilen, Bänke stehen nicht ohne Grund in der Gegend rum, Erholung für Wanderer oder Radler notwendig, meist versüsst durch Panorami.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-003 by Michael, auf Flickr

Erfrischendes Wasser meist gut verfügbar, eine Jungfer ist mir nur einmal begegnet.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-004 by Michael, auf Flickr

Oben angekommen, gibt es keine Aussicht, es sei den man opfert einen EUR um den Turm zu besteigen, aber eine Verpflegungsstation. Abgefahren wird auf Schotter durch das ehemalige Bergbaugebiet mit Museum und so. Für mich als alten Mineralogen durchaus interessant, aber auch da hat Corinna dicht gemacht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-005 by Michael, auf Flickr

Blick zurück im Zorn, na, nicht ganz, kann man aber auch drauf verzichten und gleich in Altenberg starten, weil das liegt praktisch um die Ecke.

Dort fährt man kurz durch die Touristen und Kinderbespaßung, taucht dann wieder in den Waldraum ein, über normale Wege und Wiesen Loipen, die aber meist schlecht zu fahren sind, lieber den meist parallelen Schotter nehmen. So radelt man vor sich hin und hat dann fast unmerklich den Kahleberg erklommen, immerhin 900 m hoch. Wer will, wird hier mehr oder wenig kulinarisch versorgt.









						Kahleberg
					

Auf zur höchsten Erhebung des Osterzgebirges. Der Kahlenberg ist eines der beliebtesten Ausflugsziele, ...




					www.altenberg.de
				







Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-007 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der viel versprechende Kammtrail erweist sich wieder als nicht kinderwagentauglich, mit fetten Federweg, fetten Reifen und fetten Einsatz fahrbar. Ich mach da lieber am Wüsten Teich eine kleine Pause.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-008 by Michael, auf Flickr

Entlang der tschechischen Grenze durch ein idyllischen Tälchen, immer über die Loipe oder schmalen Asphaltweg, falls man das Gerüttel satt hat.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-009 by Michael, auf Flickr

So geht es auf und ab, über wieder gut fahrbare Wiesenwege mit schönen Aussichten.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-010 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-011 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Orientierung ist eigentlich kein Problem, wenn notwendig stehen 1x1 Meter grosse Schilder mit KAMM auf der Wiese. Das GPS wird aber im weiteren Verlauf gute Dienste leisten, um manche Schiebung zu umfahren.

So langsam könnte der Tag zu Ende gehen, wenig Schlaf und nur Ernährung durch Seitenbacher Energiebomben, macht sich langsam bemerkbar. Aber Zeit für ein Päuschen ist immer.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-012 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber der nächste Anstieg folgt, überholt von einem einheimischen Pärchen auf E-Bikes. Nette Frage beim überholen, ob das nicht anstrengend wäre...... nur wenn ich trete. Aber sie würden ja auch pfuschen.

Gegen anstrengend hilft auch nicht bunt




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-013 by Michael, auf Flickr

und der langsam dunkel werdende Wald spuckt mich an Hotel Kreuztanne aus, verlockend, der Zimmerpreis nicht. Im nächsten Tal Ort sollen noch zwei Pensionen sein, leider gibt es nur eine und die ist zu. Das Hotel liegt wieder 2 km den Berg rauf, keine Lust. Ich entscheide mich für die Jugendherberge Sayda, liegt auch im Tal, leider im nächsten. Dumm gefahren. Als ich dort eintreffe, hat die allerdings geschlossen. Wenigstens gibt es dort einen relativ winddichten Unterstand, die Gelegenheit die Outdoor Ausrüstung zu benutzen. Auf das Keksabendmahl hätte ich aber verzichten können. Für eine halben Tag waren die 55 km und 1200 Hm nicht schlecht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-014 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juli 2020)

*2. E-Day:  Sayda Grünthal




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-110 EK02 by Michael, auf Flickr*

Dank Schlafdefizit schnelles einschlafen, Dank outdoor schnelles aufwachen, blöd.

Nochmal das Inlet über den Kopf gezogen, gerne nochmal Werbung für den Sea to Summit Expander Liner https://seatosummit.com/product/expander-liner/ ,flexibel gestrickt, im Gegensatz zu Seide etc., ist das Teil sehr stretchisch, höchst angenehm.

Gegen neun Uhr gewinnt die Sonne, die bestätigt, das der Sommer auch im Erzgebirge angekommen ist. An sich gut, aber mit zunehmenden Alter läuft mein Motor bei hohen Temperaturen nicht mehr so gut, aber noch sind es laue Morgen Grade. Da die Jugendherberge im Nirgendwo liegt, gibt es zum Frühstück Kekse und eine Energiebombe mit lecker Trinkbeutelflüssigkeit. Ausserdem muss ich noch den Sattel neu justieren, scheine doch noch gewachsen zu sein.

Das GPS führt mich wieder zurück auf den Kammweg, an sich ein lockeres bergaufrollen, komme trotzdem irgendwie nicht richtig in die Gänge und entscheide mich schon am am Schwemmteich für eine Pause. Wundere mich noch über das einsame Fahrrad, fülle meine Trinkblase mit Frischwasser und hole gerade meine Kamera raus um die Idylle festzuhalten, als sich auf dem mit hohen Gras bewachsenen Damm etwas bewegt. Es gibt sie also doch, die erzgebirgischen Jungfern. Um irgendwelchen Missverständnissen zu vermeiden, lege ich die Kamera schnell weg, winke freundlich, sie winkt zurück und wechselt die Körperseite für die nahtlose Bräune. Ganz Gentleman, besteige ich dann doch schnell mein Tomac und radle weiter.

Der Wald entlässt mich auf der Höhe bei einer Schutzhütte, die auch eine ideale Übernachtung abgegeben hätte.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-015 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Aussicht liefert mein nächstes Ziel, die Schwartenbergbaude. https://www.schwartenbergbaude.de




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-016 by Michael, auf Flickr

Sieht nähere aus, als sie ist. Eine schöne Wiesenabfahrt endet in Neuhausen. Gelegenheit die Flüssigkeits- und Keksvorräte aufzufüllen und Kontakt mit den Einheimischen zu knüpfen, die nur beim ersten Eindruck etwas hölzern wirken.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-017 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Kammweg führt mitten im Ort über einen privaten Vorgarten hart bergauf, der mitleidige Blick des grasmähenden Besitzers gibt mir zu denken. Als ich um die Ecke biege, weiss ich auch warum. Die Bienenwarnung missachtend, nicht dort stehen zu bleiben, wende ich und wähle die Strassenauffahrt, um auf der Höhe wieder zu queren. Das Asphaltband steigt auch ordentlich an und es ist High Noon, was mich veranlasst in der letzten Kurve den nächsten Stopp einzulegen. Irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag, eine Zitronenlimonade und eine Bombe später, hit ich die road wieder und quäle mich zum Abzweig. Der Schotter weckt irgendwie wieder meine Lebensgeister, bewege mich wieder in der Spur, fahre/schiebe den steilen Trail Richtung Baude und lasse mich vermessen.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-018 by Michael, auf Flickr

Da ich nicht auf der Flucht bin und es nicht so läuft, ist eine grosse Pause angesagt. Gibt schlimmere Orte.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-019 by Michael, auf Flickr

Tolle Aussicht weit nach Tschechien und das umgebene Gebirge. Und Kultgegenstände der alten und neuen Götter.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-021 by Michael, auf Flickr

Normalerweise esse ich mittags auf Tour selten "Normalnahrung", weil ich keinen Hunger habe. Aber heute gibt es eine Ausnahme, Hähnchenstreifen mit Fritten und Salat. Da kann man auch gut kalt dran nuckeln und kann sich Zeit lassen, ein Radler hilft bei der Nahrungsaufnahme. Und zum Abschluss einen Cappu mit Herz.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-020 by Michael, auf Flickr

Zur Belohnung gibt es einen Wiesentrail abwärts




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-022 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-023 by Michael, auf Flickr

bis nach Seiffen. Wer was schnitziges haben möchte ist hier richtig. Für mich gibt es nur schwitziges den Versorgungsweg zur Skipiste rauf, lohnt aber. Der Trail wird erst wieder verlassen, um die Talseite zu wechseln.

Hier ist der älteste MTB Marathon dauerhaft wegen Corona ausgeschildert.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-024 by Michael, auf Flickr

Dummerweise muss ich die Abfahrt hochschieben und der Kammweg führt noch höher. Da glaube ich lieber einer GPS Alternativroute, die wenig später einem einsamen, fahrbaren Waldweg folgt, die sich bald mit meinem Track wieder vereint.

Solcher Aussicht kann ich heute nicht widerstehen, Pause...




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-026 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wattebäuschen aus der ..... Perspektive.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-027 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ein Trail am Hang führt bis Grünthal. Kurz vor 17:00 Uhr, an der örtlichen Tanke wird aufgefüllt, schräg gegenüber sieht es interessant aus, wieder was bergaumäßiges, die Saigerhütte.

https://www.olbernhau.de/de/denkmalkomplex-saigerhütte-olbernhau-grünthal

Hier gibt es ein Hotel, nicht günstig, aber da es auf dem weiteren Weg länger keine Unterkunft gibt, das Wetter morgen nässt, beschliesse ich, den Tag dort zu beschliessen und ein Zimmer im Haus des Anrichters zu beziehen.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-032 by Michael, auf Flickr

Man muss sich auch was gönne können.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-028 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-029 by Michael, auf Flickr

Noch ist der Abend milde gestimmt, soll sich ja morgen schlagartig ändern, aber mit Musik auf den Ohren und einem Schwarzbier ist das schnell egal.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-030 by Michael, auf Flickr

Um die 30 km mit 700 Hm, mehr war heute anscheinend nicht drin, auch egal, dafür war die Strecke schön.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Juli 2020)

*3. E-Day:  Grünthal*

Endlich ausschlafen, das Wetter sieht schon trübe aus. Der Versuch mit dem Frühstück den Zimmerpreis wieder rein zu bekommen, wird nach einer Stunde wegen Überfüllung abgebrochen. Draussen nieselt es vor sich hin, das gibt heute keinen, noch eine Übernachtung gebucht.

Eine kleine Regenpause wird genutzt und das Gelände der Saigerhütte erkundet. Ist aber leider wegen, ihr wisst schon, alles geschlossen. Aber was braucht man schon zur Gewinnung von Silber und Kupfer.

u.a. grosse Herde




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-031 by Michael, auf Flickr

Strom




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-034 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wasser




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-037 by Michael, auf Flickr

und ein Brauhaus, Silber wurde mit Bier zum glänzen gebracht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-039 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Kammweg führt mitten durchs Gelände




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-041 by Michael, auf Flickr

nicht unhübsch.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-045 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-044 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Niederschlag vernieselt sich und gibt seinem grossem Bruder, dem Platzregen, mehr Raum. Eindeutig kein Radwetter.

Da gönnt man sich doch ein umfangreiches Abendessen, etwas eingeschränkte Auswahl wegen, ihr wisst schon. Aber Schnitzel gefüllt mit Flönz hatte ich auch noch nie. Auf die Sahne der Nachspeise verzichte ich, nur nicht übertreiben. Auf jeden Fall habe ich alles mögliche für gutes Wetter am nächsten Tag unternommen.


*4. E-Day:  Grünthal Satzung *




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-110 EK03 by Michael, auf Flickr


Ein Blick aus dem Fenster, sieht trocken aus. Beim Frühstück wird sich etwas zurückgehalten, schliesslich brauchen die Beine auch noch was Blut. Ab über das Zechen Gelände und dann lange aufwärts durch den feuchten Bergwald.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-046 by Michael, auf Flickr

zum Stößerfelsen




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-047 by Michael, auf Flickr

mit Ausblick.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-048 by Michael, auf Flickr

Aber bis oben war es noch ein Stück, wo sich ein einsames Bäumchen den dortigen, eher unfreundlichen Elementen, stellte. Viel Glück.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-049 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kaum gepaust, schon kommt die Enten Patrouille vorbei.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-050 by Michael, auf Flickr

Eine kleine Werbepause.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-051 by Michael, auf Flickr

Noch sind die Wege breiter, das Gras strubeliger, 




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-052 by Michael, auf Flickr

dafür sind die kleinen Dörfer schön rausgeputzt. Irgendwo weht eine Reichskriegsflagge, hat einer wohl beim rausputzen übersehen. 

Es wird feldiger




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-056 by Michael, auf Flickr

aber wir machen den KAMM Weg frei.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-055 by Michael, auf Flickr

In jedem Bergbaugebiet finden sich Wasser Gräben,




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-059 by Michael, auf Flickr

wer die nicht mag, darf auch idyllisch durchs Tal fahren.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-060 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nach einem ungepflegten Loipen Intermezzo 




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-062 by Michael, auf Flickr

wird es spaßig




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-063 by Michael, auf Flickr

ziemlich lange auch durch Birkenwäldchen.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-064 by Michael, auf Flickr

zügig durch das Hochtal, der Himmel wird dunkler.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-065 by Michael, auf Flickr

Bis zur Hirtsteinbaude https://www.hirtsteinbaude.de bleibt es trocken. Auch hier kann man sich trailig durch den erzgebirgischen Wald schinden, muss man aber nicht. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter biegt die Asphaltzufahrt zur Baude ab, die auch nicht flacher ist, aber besser fahrbar.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-066 by Michael, auf Flickr

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das es reichlich windig war und der Sommer seinen Kumpel Herbst als Aushilfe eingestellt hatte? Deshalb keinen Besuch der vulkanischen Aufschlüsse und lieber in der Bude, äh, Baude Zuflucht gesucht. Einen warmen Tee, ein Radler und ein trockener Burger später, wird über den weiteren Tagesverlauf sinniert. 

Bis Bärenstein war der Plan, aber nach dem die Baudenfrau meine Frage, ob die schwarzen Wolken in der gezeigten Richtung gerade den Bären nass machen würden, mit einem kurzen Ja beantwortete, hatte es sich ausgeplant. Leider war in der Baude kein Zimmer mehr frei, aber ein paar hundert Meter weiter in Satzung im Erbgericht https://www.erbgericht.hirtstein.de konnte ich noch unterkommen. Nach 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter ein schwarzes Bier zu schwarzen Wolken, passt.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-068 by Michael, auf Flickr


----------



## on any sunday (24. Juli 2020)

*5. E-Day:  Satzung Oberwiesenthal*




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-110 EK04 by Michael, auf Flickr

Mit lauschigen 12 Grad fängt der Tag sommerlich kalt an, dafür bläut es wieder.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-069 by Michael, auf Flickr

Von da an ging es bergab, bis in die Schmalzgrube, keine Chance zum aufwärmen. Man hat die Wahl, Fahrrad Route auf Schotter oder Wanderweg, belegt mit viel Gestein, Wurzeln, Gras und der Nässe der Nacht. Klar was ich gewählt habe. Die ca. 10 Jahre alten Reifen hatten sich ihrer Weichmacher entledigt, so das die Abfahrt durchaus ihren Reiz entwickelte, halt wie früher, Linie suchen, hier besser nicht bremsen.......




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-070 by Michael, auf Flickr

Damit wäre die Sache sehr viel schneller gegangen, wiegt halt deutlich mehr und rollt schwerer.




Erzgebirge MTB  2019-004 by Michael, auf Flickr

Angekommen in Schmalzgrube, ein Bahnhof der Museum Preßnitztalbahn und eigentlich sollte das Schmelz heissen, wegen Silber verflüssigen und so.

https://www.pressnitztalbahn.de/museumsbahn/strecke

Entlang des gleichnamigen Flusses und Bahnlinie, verläuft jetzt auch der weitere Weg für den gemeinen Radler.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-072 by Michael, auf Flickr

garniert mit Volkskunst,




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-073 by Michael, auf Flickr

dazwischen wird vollkommen unnötig kurz über eine kleine Skipiste geschoben, wenigstens passend zur Jahreszeit im Blumenmeer.

bis siehe Schild.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-074 by Michael, auf Flickr

Dort links ab und es wird wieder gekämmt




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-075 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-076 by Michael, auf Flickr

und dann kommt der Bärenstein in Sicht.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-077 by Michael, auf Flickr

Entlang der Grenze




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-078 by Michael, auf Flickr

durch den sächsischen Regenwald




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-079 by Michael, auf Flickr

zum Zicheinerfelsen.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-080 by Michael, auf Flickr

Wenn man sich umdrehen könnte, könnte man ihn sehen, halt ein dicker Felsen mit wahrscheinlicher Aussicht, feucht und mit Radschuhen nicht zu empfehlen. Aber falls mal die Hose defekt ist.....

Der freundlichen Aufforderung komme ich doch gerne nach




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-081 by Michael, auf Flickr

steige aber auch wieder auf, um schnell den Grund zu erkennen, eine nette Abfahrt, wieder eine kleine Herausforderung mit dem alten Gestühl.

Warnung, Gefälle in Bildern sind größer als sie scheinen.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-082 by Michael, auf Flickr

Es wird wieder gegraben und orange




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-083 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-084 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kurz danach ist die Strasse nach Bärenstein die bessere Wahl, weil der Kammweg wieder zu steil nach oben führt. Trotzdem folgt noch eine kleine Schiebeeinlage, bis man die kernigen Auffahrt zum Bärenstein unter die Stollen nehmen kann.

Verdammt, hier war ich doch schonmal, habe damals verzichtet und lieber unten Pause gemacht.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-32 by Michael, auf Flickr

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tou...ischen-land-etc.130015/page-117#post-13235304

Aber heute nicht, denn oben lockt ein tauglicher Aussichtsturm und warmer Tee. Erste Enttäuschung, die Dame in der Hirtsteinbaude hatte gelogen, der Bär konnte nicht nass werden.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-085 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die beiden anderen, das Berghotel wird umgebaut, keine Besteigung, und warme Getränke gibt es auch nicht. Nur ein mobiler Ausschank mit Kaltgetränken. Na gut, dann ein Paulaner bleifrei mit Zitrone und warme Gedanken machen.

Die Abfahrt belohnt dann wenigstens die Auffahrt.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-086 by Michael, auf Flickr

Vorbei am Cranzahl "Staudamm"




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-087 by Michael, auf Flickr

fährt es sich südlich durch den unendlichen Waldraum, hier wurden breite Schotterpisten ausgekämmt, ich wähle dann lieber den asphaltierten Parallelweg, rollt sich leichter, die Umgebung ist nicht entscheidend anders.

Erst am Spuckteufelchen wird es wieder interessanter, sogar mit Kneipp Anlage, hoffentlich nicht mit Teufelsspucke.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-088 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kurz danach warte ich auf die Bimmelbahn, vergebens.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-089 by Michael, auf Flickr

Von dort geht es nur noch bergauf, eine Umleitung über Am Stümpe, liefert die fieseste, fahrbare Steigung der Tour, dafür eine Aussicht auf den Stalinschacht und auf unbekannte tschechische Hügel.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-090 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nicht mehr weit und am Waldeck blicke ich auf Deutschlands höchste Stadt. Auf den Fichtelberg verzichte ich heute lieber, zu kalt, zu windig, zu wolkig............außerdem war ich da schon oben.




MTB Stoneman Erzgebirge 2015-29 by Michael, auf Flickr

Jetzt schnell eine Bleibe klar machen und den Tag beschliessen. Elektronische Helferlein sind dort leider nutzlos, weil man in einem Funkloch sitzt. Nichts wie raus aus diesem. Die Suche nach dem Funk hatte sich aber schnell erledigt, weil auf der Abfahrt die Naturbaude Eschenhof https://www.naturbaude-eschenhof.de am Weg lag.

Die letzte Steigung des Tages führt in ein Zimmer mit Auge und Aussicht, was will man mehr?




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-091 by Michael, auf Flickr

Nahrung natürlich.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-092 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ein voller Magen macht träge und so wurde beschlossen hier den erzgebirgschen Ausflug zu beenden. Wetter soll auch wieder feuchter werden. Noch schnell die Bahnrückfahrt buchen, so kurzfristig wird das nicht so günstig, aber für 80 EUR werde ich die Bahnhöfe Cranzahl, Chemnitz, Leipzig und Osnabrück kennenlernen. Aber warum muss ich für Strecke nach Cranzahl noch extra zahlen? Einfach, das ist die Bimmelbahn, ein Dampflokzug als Nahverkehr. Wenn das Greta wüsste. Da werde ich dann wohl einen Zug früher nehmen. Oder mit dem Rad bis Cranzahl, das dürfte schneller gehen, da tendenziell nur bergab. Ach nee, einmal entschleunigen.

Am nächsten Morgen auf dem Weg zum Zug. Nein, das ist nicht der Fichtelberg, sondern sein grosser, tschechischer Bruder, der Klinovec.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-093 by Michael, auf Flickr

Beim entschleunigten Warten auf die Abfahrt.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-094 by Michael, auf Flickr

Blöd, jetzt habe ich Durst.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-095 by Michael, auf Flickr

Kein Problem.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-096 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die wilde Fahrt beginnt.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-097 by Michael, auf Flickr

Der Gegenzug hat die schönere Lok.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-099 by Michael, auf Flickr

Bahnhof in Cranzahl, since 1860.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-108 by Michael, auf Flickr

Technik zum anfassen




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-101 by Michael, auf Flickr




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-104 by Michael, auf Flickr

Ordnung muss sein.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-107 by Michael, auf Flickr

Die Richtung stimmt.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-109 by Michael, auf Flickr

Los gehts.




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-110 by Michael, auf Flickr

Auch die gesamte Rückfahrt war sehr entschleunigend. Kein Anschlussverlust, relativ leere Züge aber erstaunlich volle Radabteile. Werde die Tour sicher mal fortsetzten, gerade gesehen, für 40 EUR nach Oberwiesenthal............

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2020)

Geplanter Ausflug im August

*Vogesencross von Wissembourg nach Thann*






Länge laut Garmin ca. 380 km und 9000 HM, geklaut hier:






						GPS-Tour.info - Community
					

Kostenlose GPS-Tracks zu Mountainbike, Wandern, Fahrrad, Rennrad, Nordic Walking, Laufen für Touren in Österreich, Deutschland, Italien, Schweiz und dem restlichen Europa




					www.gps-tour.info
				




Gefahren wird mit dem Freireit Hardteil, etwas erleichtert durch andere Gabel und rollfreudigere Reifen. Weil wenn es trailiger wird, sind die Vogesen ein anderes Kaliber wie das Erzgebirge. Im südlichen Teil kenne ich ein paar Teilstrecken, das rote ist eine Alternativstrecke. Violett sind die 30 km bis zum Bahnhof Neuenburg.

Geplant wieder mit dem kleinen Nachtgepäck, 




Erzgebirgskammweg MTB 2020-014 by Michael, auf Flickr

aber falls eventuelle Mitfahrer lieber nur bezahlte Unterkünfte mögen, kann man sich auch darauf einigen.


----------



## supasini (4. August 2020)

hätte ich ja sehr große Lust zu - aber so wie's aussieht könnte ich mir maximal FR 15.30 - MO Abend frei machen... das wird nicht reichen. Ich wäre aber auch mit dem kleinen N8besteck dabei  - und mein Freireithart-Schwanz hab ich auch am Samstag wieder fit gemacht so dass Waffengleichheit hergestellt wäre... aber das wird ja dann vermutlich eher nix, was? (oder würde Donnerstag Anreise - FR-MO fahren, MO abend Rückreise klappen? - das könnte eventuell gehen, ich glaube, dass ich nen freien Tag für 25 Jahre treue Staats-Dienste bekommen habe  das wäre dann bei mir 27. - 31.8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (4. August 2020)

Hey Micha,

Toller Thread!! Da werde ich richtig neidisch. Wenn ich mal soweit bin, fahre ich mit dir alles mit. :-D

Ciao
Ralf


----------



## on any sunday (12. August 2020)

Bei 35 Grad ist nicht gut fahren, nächste Woche soll es ja wieder kühler werden, deshalb kleiner Eifelcross.

*Wasserfallweg von Bad Münstereifel nach Wittlich *eventuelle Verlängerung auf dem Moselhöhenweg nach Bullay






Abfahrt am Montag, 17.08. um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Heinotown. Bis Wittlich sind es so 120 km.

https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar...weg-3-gesamtverlauf/22954707/#dmdtab=oax-tab3

https://www.eifelverein.de/index.php/hauptwanderwege/141-erft-lieser-mosel-weg-3-euskirchen-lieser

_Dieser Hauptwanderweg (HWW) ist nach dem Dreimühlen-Wasserfall benannt, den er in seinem Verlauf von Nord nach Süd berührt. Einige Flüsse, zahlreiche Bäche und eine Wasserscheide kreuzen seinen Weg.

Er beginnt in Bad Münstereifel, verläuft über die Kuppen des Michelsberges und des Aremberges, überquert das Obere Ahrtal, berührt die Kalkeifel und führt in die zentrale Vulkaneifel. Er durchquert die Wittlicher Senke und verläuft über die Mosel-Weinberge ins Tal der Mosel.

Namhafte Kapellen, spektakuläre Aussichten und geschichtsträchtige  Burgruinen säumen seinen Weg. Ein Highlight ist das Liesertal, das wir auf dem Lieserpfad durchwandern. Facettenreicher kann kaum ein Wanderweg sein._

Je nach Lust und Laune kann man noch auf dem Moselhöhenweg bis Bullay verlängern.

Übernachtung wie immer entweder mit dem kleinen Nachtgepäck oder gegen Bezahlung in Herbergen oder ähnlichem.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (12. August 2020)

Wozu Gepäck  Es ist noch fast 15 Stunden hell da schaffst doch die läppischen 130km / 2500 HM bis Lieser/Mosel an einem Tag 
Viel Spaß und bleib gesund


----------



## on any sunday (28. August 2020)

Da der August wärme bzw. wettermäßig nicht so prickelnd war, versuch ich mal im September die Südhälfte des Vogesencrosses unter die Räder zu nehmen.

Für die zweite Monatshälfte sind doch mal wieder die Alpen dran, auf den Spuren dieses Herren https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/adriatix-von-rom-nach-muenchen.921178/post-16825590, obwohl, sind eigentlich meine alten Spuren.  

Also Camping in Colico am Comer See. Platz ist reichlich im Zelt vorhanden.





Geplant ist eine Drei Tages Tour, von Colico allerdings mit der Bahn bis Aprica und jede Aufstiegshilfe wird gern genommen.





und noch ein paar Tagestouren. 

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mtb-touren/como/mtb-touren-in-como/1427524/
.


----------



## supasini (29. August 2020)

...gut dass ich abgesagt habe: wir rotieren gerade maximal dank unseres lieben MP und seiner Wahlkampfstrategien (Stichwort "Maskenpflicht im Unterricht - ach nee, lieber dann doch nicht")...
Viel Spaß dir!


----------



## on any sunday (29. August 2020)

Voll im Training


----------



## on any sunday (4. September 2020)

Training ist auch bitter nötig, der Comer See leistet, jeder Brunnen ist ein Grund zur Pause, es ist caldo und viel Sole. Dafür gibt es hier abgesicherten Pasubio und pista ciclible, wers glaubt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2020)

Musst mal ausschau nach Handlampen halten


----------



## on any sunday (5. September 2020)

Heute bei 28 Grad und kleiner Rekonvalenz Tour keine gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. September 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Heute bei 28 Grad und kleiner Rekonvalenz Tour keine gesehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1110949


Ist schon weiter gezogen ?‍♂️


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2020)

Schwäre, scheene Tour gestern, bis auf die nicht normgerechte Treppe im Wald. ?





Heute regnets, mal schauen ob der Apotheker ein Sälbchen hat.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (7. September 2020)

Aua. Micha wo hat es Dich erwischt ?


----------



## on any sunday (7. September 2020)

Wie immmer linkes Bein, aber ist nicht so schlimm, schönere Bilder https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/94836


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2020)

Gelobet sei was hart macht


----------



## on any sunday (8. September 2020)

Na ja, nach Proberunde ist es mit kernigen Alpentrails nicht so toll, noch ein wenig bei Traumwetter abhängen und auf der Rückfahrt noch ein paar Tage Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. September 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie immmer linkes Bein, aber ist nicht so schlimm, schönere Bilder https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/94836


Tolle Bilder Micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. September 2020)

Ist der Tracolino wirklich lohnenswert oder gehts da mehr um die Gaudi das man mal über paar alte Gleise gerdengelt ist ?


----------



## on any sunday (9. September 2020)

Der traclino ist nur ca. 1/3 neben der Schiene fahren, der Rest ist wie Pasubio nur mit Sicherung. Schon gut, gibt halt keine "schöne" Abfahrt, entweder Treppen, endlose Spitzkehren siehe Stunzi oder der Wanderweg an der Auffahrt, sah auch ziemlich grob aus. Den habe ich nicht probiert, da sich die Auffahrts 900 Hm doch anders angefühlt haben wie vor 20 Jahren und ich noch 20 km zum Camping hatte.

Gesendet vom Strand.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (9. September 2020)

@on any sunday 
Super Bericht. 
Nur schade, dass wir uns gerade verpasst haben. Wir sind um den 27. Juli immer für eine Woche bei Peter und Uwe im Erbgericht. Der Kammweg, ähnlich dem Rennsteig ist immer eine Reise wert. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> endlose Spitzkehren



Das hört sich doch super an


----------



## on any sunday (11. September 2020)

Ich habe schonmal den Tisch gedeckt.





Fahren geht wieder, nur die Hüfttasche wird zur Querrückentasche. Heute die Tour Dahnerican West ausprobiert, mit das Beste, was ich hier bisher gefahren bin.  Nur Spitzkehren tun noch weh, gutes Argument auch mal abzusteigen. Den Tisch habe ich als Variante gefahren. Echt voll hier, aber nur auf dem Campingplatz.


----------

